# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Moore traffic

## Easy180

As you can imagine it is extremely difficult to get around especially in S Moore...I left northside OKC at 4 and got home around 6 taking I44 south to 4th street to Western south to 34th street

I know these are subject to change depending on power lines etc but has anyone found a good way to get to south Moore coming from the north?

----------


## Easy180

Thought I would share

LIVE WIRE: Police announce OKC road closures for Thursday | Weather - Home

ALERT (9:31 p.m.):  Parts of southwest Oklahoma City will be closed to traffic on Thursday so electrical crews can restring lines, police said.

In the affected storm areas of Oklahoma City, from 6 a.m. until further notice, Southwest 164th Street to Southwest 134th Street on Western Avenue will be closed to one-lane, southbound traffic only. Absolutely no northbound traffic. Southwest 149th Street will be closed completely to all traffic between Santa Fe and May avenues.

The closure is due to the restringing of live electrical line, and police will advise when streets will be reopened.

----------


## venture

Has anyone figured out if 44 or Sooner/12th is better in getting to Norman? I figure 35 is going to be a mess for a month or two until they start getting lots cleared away and the gawkers go away.

----------


## G.Walker

> Has anyone figured out if 44 or Sooner/12th is better in getting to Norman? I figure 35 is going to be a mess for a month or two until they start getting lots cleared away and the gawkers go away.


Sooner

----------


## venture

> Sooner


Alright that's what I was thinking, but wanted to see if anyone had any experience to share.  :Smile:

----------


## G.Walker

Yes, I live in southeast Moore, my neighborhood almost took direct hit, but I have found that Sooner Rd. has been the most convenient way to commute from OKC - Moore - Norman.

----------


## adaniel

> Has anyone figured out if 44 or Sooner/12th is better in getting to Norman? I figure 35 is going to be a mess for a month or two until they start getting lots cleared away and the gawkers go away.


I've heard Sooner is starting to get bad as well. 

Depending on where you live in Norman and where you are going in OKC, try taking Highway 9 to either the HE Bailey Spur or Highway 62 through Newcastle to 44.

----------


## venture

> I've heard Sooner is starting to get bad as well. 
> 
> Depending on where you live in Norman and where you are going in OKC, try taking Highway 9 to either the HE Bailey Spur or Highway 62 through Newcastle to 44.


Yeah it is a crap shoot. Having to commute from SE Norman to WRWA its either 12th/Sooner to 240, Hwy 9/35/240, or Hwy 9/62/44.

----------


## jedicurt

it took me almost an hour and a half to get from 240 to rock creek road in norman last night on sooner.  i think as everyone is trying to avoid 35, they are moving over there, and it was terrible last night

----------


## seajohn

It would be a big help if the police would direct traffic at some of the 4-way stops and even stoplights along Sooner and Sunnylane.

----------


## kevinpate

OK, so if I need to travel central Norman to a wee bit south of I 240 on S Western on Fri. am, and want to hit 240/Western area at 8ish, would striking out at 7:15 work, or should I be thinking earlier, or even way earlier.  From there I also need to do a lateral to/from run to S Penn / SW 89th before rolling back to Norman by 10:30 ish

Or am I just dreaming this is workable?

----------


## Easy180

You might be alright Kevin as a whole lotta people will be off work tomorrow

Traffic was much better this evening as I got home in 90 minutes so shaved off 30 minutes

----------


## Servicetech571

> OK, so if I need to travel central Norman to a wee bit south of I 240 on S Western on Fri. am, and want to hit 240/Western area at 8ish, would striking out at 7:15 work, or should I be thinking earlier, or even way earlier.  From there I also need to do a lateral to/from run to S Penn / SW 89th before rolling back to Norman by 10:30 ish
> 
> Or am I just dreaming this is workable?


Go south to hwy 9 and come back up to I44 through newcastle. you aviod the affected area entirely.

----------


## venture

> Go south to hwy 9 and come back up to I44 through newcastle. you aviod the affected area entirely.


You do realize it crossed I-44 north of Newcastle as well? So there is damage over there too.  :Smile:

----------


## flintysooner

The northbound traffic is pretty fast on I-44 even going past the old bridge.  

The southbound traffic is a different story.  Lots of people slowing down - not just to look at the old bridge damage - but the shoulder there is full of trees and debris - so it is somewhat understandable.  But makes for a heck of a backup.

----------


## Easy180

Moore says Telephone is now open from 4th to 19th...Making some great progress

----------


## kbsooner

OK so this may not be the right thing to do, but coming in from downtown, I get off of I35 on 89th street and take the access road all the way to on ramp in front of the New City Center in Moore.  Coming for Indian Hills road in Norman, I take the I35 access road going south all the way to the 19th street on ramp in Moore. Bypasses all the congestion. I haven't spent more than 5 minutes going thru the damaged zone.

----------


## vaflyer

> Moore says Telephone is now open from 4th to 19th...Making some great progress


I drove by the area at 8:00pm tonight (Thursday) and Telephone between 4th and 19th was still CLOSED. Southbound Interstate Drive between 4th and 19th (in front of the Warren) was OPEN.

----------


## Easy180

> I drove by the area at 8:00pm tonight (Thursday) and Telephone between 4th and 19th was still CLOSED. Southbound Interstate Drive between 4th and 19th (in front of the Warren) was OPEN.


I see their post said within the hour so I should have paid closer attention

----------


## kevinpate

> You might be alright Kevin as a whole lotta people will be off work tomorrow
> 
> Traffic was much better this evening as I got home in 90 minutes so shaved off 30 minutes


no trouble at all. Norman to 240/SantaFe under twenty minutes. Added bonus - time to enjoy ihop before my appt. since I35 was a breeze instead of a hassle.

On with the morn!

----------


## BradR

> Go south to hwy 9 and come back up to I44 through newcastle. you aviod the affected area entirely.


Had to go from Purcell to NWX on Wednesday and I took this route. Other than a slight slowdown at the bridge there were no delays going there or coming back.

----------


## kevinpate

I will add that as I came south on I35 around 9:30 ish the NB side wss bogged up heavy between S 4th in Moore and just N of  Indian Hills in N Norman.

Decided I was glad my mtgs. started at 8 and not 9 today.

----------


## decepticobra

is the traffic situation improving on a day-by-day basis since the 20th, or is it actually getting worse day-by-day being that many cleanup/disaster vehicles are needing to get in and out. havent been to moore since before the tornado. if i need to get to s.w. okc from norman...would it be best to take hwy 9 to meridian then up I-44 to I-240...or have others figured out this route as well and starting to get congested??

----------


## Easy180

Traffic situation is improving every day so other than avoiding I 35 at peak times you should be ok taking your normal routes

----------


## kevinpate

As noted before, this past Friday I left Norman about 7:10-12 (from 7/11 at Flood/Robinson) and I was drinking coffee and awaiting my plate in Ihop at 240/Santa Fe just after 7:30.  Would have been even earlier but for the lookie lou factor between S 19 and S 4th, but even that was only a few slowly crawling moments.

As I came south at 9:30 though, the NB side was packed and near standstill from S 4th back down to near Indian Hills Rd, with almost all the traffic looking like typical 35 morning rush hour traffic at a slower pace (presumably also the lookie lou factor impacting a higher traffic count.) 

I may need to be DT on Wed. If I do not take the bus in, I'll likely head out near 7 again or even before and have a bite before I land where I need to be.

----------


## ou48A

> Traffic situation is improving every day so other than avoiding I 35 at peak times you should be ok taking your normal routes


I agree with this….^
North bound wasn’t bad at all at 11:30 am today. 
But it was slow south bound at about 4:45 pm today.

----------


## venture

Almost wish they had sound barrier walls up in that area to block views of the neighborhoods. Of course that probably still wouldn't help.

----------


## Dubya61

> Almost wish they had sound barrier walls up in that area to block views of the neighborhoods. Of course that probably still wouldn't help.


Venture, any track record of how those hold up to winds?  Just curious.

----------

